# How much is your satellite bill?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

How much do you pay every month for your satellite subscription?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm winning !
:lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

3 room setup, one room has a DVR:

Former AT150+Locals+Superstations (on Digital Home Plan): $73.54

Presently: NFL Sunday Ticket Promo with Total Choice Premiere+Locals: $70.

After December: Total Choice Plus+Locals: ~$55.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I usually end up between $70 and $85 depending on PPV purchases.

AT150
HBO
Locals
HD Package
Extended Warrenty
2nd Receiver


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Mine:

TC+ w/locals
+Extra receiver
+TiVo fee
-------------------

$50.17/month with tax.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

AT50Plus+Superstations+MultiSport+Tax=42.91 per month

When SuperDish comes out, I switch the Superstations for the HD pack and keep the bill under $50 per month.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Mine

Top100 with Locals, Sports Pack and 3 receivers
64.90 with tax

BEV system with Locals, sports, more sports & Leafs TV
27.59 after exchange rate

Total of 92.49


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Pikers. Every one of ya.

$164.93

Dishnet Local Package $8.99
Digital Dynamite 150 Home Plan Plus America's Everything Pak; Includes 2 receivers, America's Top 150 All 4 movie pkgs, in home service plan, $10 Equipment fee... $84.99

Playboy $14.99
Add'l Receiver Access Fee $4.99
Radio France International $1.00
MultiSport $5.99
TV5 $9.99
NBC Network - Western Feed
Fox Network - Western Feed
Extacy $27.99
Denver NBC $1.50
Denver Fox $1.50


I'll probably be dumping the two French channels when I get the 921 and get the HD pak since I probably won't be able to plan on looking at the 61.5 bird (or the new internationals bird) for the long term. I'm still a little sketchy on what will be available post superdish and what will the new 4:4 switch involve.


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

TC+ w/locals
+Extra receiver
+TiVo fee
and 2dollers for the STARZ Super Pak® $10 off


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

TC+ w/locals - $39.99
NY/LA Distants - $8
DVR - $4.99
2 extra receivers - $9.98

Total $62.96 + tax


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I am currently paying $0 for Angel One on E* . If my contract IT job I started on Tuesday turns into a permanent position or I find a permanent IT position I am debating weather to get AT100 or AT150 with locals when available and Supers. Since I have 2 receivers I guess at that time I will be paying a total of $47.97 or $56.97 plus tax. Before my long unemployment stretch I was getting AT150/Supers/Atlanta and Denver NBC and CBS/PBS for a total of $59.97.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

NETWORK PACKAGE 11.99 
AMERICA'S EVERYTHING PAK-INCLUDES AT150 PLUS 4 79.99 
PREMIUM MOVIE PACKAGES, LOCALS 0.00 
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 9.98 
WGTV 1.50 

Total: 103.49 

Includes LA NY and JAX locals. That plus all the movie channels make it so much better than digital cable Which isnt even available in my area B.F.E USA


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

AT100CD + HBO & SHOW = $58.98 - CD credits x 4 = $38.98


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

$56.97 total

AT150 - $42.99
Supers/Buffalo locals - $8.99
Additional Receiver - $4.99

Plus $12.98 for XM, but I didn't include that in my vote.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

NETWORK PACKAGE WITH PBS 11.99 
AMERICA'S EVERYTHING PAK-INCLUDES AT150 PLUS 4 
PREMIUM MOVIE PACKAGES, LOCALS 79.99 
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 24.95 
CBS HIGH DEFINITION EAST 0.00 
CBS HIGH DEFINITION WEST 0.00 
DISH FLICKS 1.95 
EXTENDED WARRANTY 1.99 
HD PACKAGE 9.99
TOTAL *130.86*


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

AT150, Supers, Nashville Locals, NYC Distants, Atlanta Distants, 2nd receiver.

$60-something ish a month. Tends to fluctuate by a buck or 2....


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

$59.99 AT150 + HBO/Skinemax
$ 8.99 Locals + Superstations
$ 5.99 Multi Sports Pack
$ 4.99 Second receiver fee
====
$79.96 Grand Total

Considering dropping HBO/Skin & second receiver, which would bring me down to $57.97.

Or should we count NHL Center Ice, which will add three payments of $46.33?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

$8.99 Locals/Superstations 
$59.99 AT 150 Value Pak HBO/Cinemax 
$4.99 Addl receiver 
$1.99 Ext. Warranty 
$4.59 Ohio sales tax  
---------------------------------------
$80.55 Total 

I'm now making the 3 NHL Center Ice payments of $46.33


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Chris,

This is some good "real" data. Can you do any stats on this to give us a running mean, and median bill based on the responses?


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Top 150- $42.99
Starz-$11.99
Multi Sport- $5.99
Superstations-5.99
WWE PPV-$35.00
Add Rec-$4.99
Ohio Sales Tax-$8.02


Total- $114.97


----------



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

Did not realize that everyone was paying as much as me.

AT150 + Locals+4 receivers+extended warranty=67.00

BEV Locals+TMN+networks (E+W)=35.00


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

TC+ with locals 39.99


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Below is my subscription and costs for DirecTV service. Also worth noting is that I do not count pay-per-view items, because not every month is the same. I'm only considering a regular, monthly subscription.

*Total Choice Plus with Locals* $39.95
*HBO and one other Premium * $23.00
*Playboy* $15.99

*Total* $78.94


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

TC+ with locals - $39.99
Extra receiver - $4.99
Tivo fee - $4.99

Total - $49.97/month


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The last category seemed meager.

With 2 DISH accounts, 1 SyAngel account and 1 DirecTV account over $250 per month when not paying for MLB Extra Innings.


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

AT150 - $42.99
Taxes & Fees 2.58 What are those fee's anyway?
--------
45.57

One receiver, locals over the air.

But when I get my Superdish and PVR 921 with HD pack. It will go up!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Total Choice Plus w/locals - $39.99
Fox East/West - $2.00
Ultimatetv - $9.95
2nd receiver - $4.99
3rd receiver - $4.99
4th receiver - $4.99
total - $66.91 + tax + 1 or two PPV's each month

I usually hover right about $75 each month after all is said and done.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

AEP 74.99
Networks 11.99
(Little Rock, New York, Super stations)
Additional 
Receivers 4 @4.99 19.96
Extended Warrenty 1.99
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
108.93


721, 3 /508s, 301 receivers


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

lets see...Echostar-AT100,2Distants,PBS=$51 then we have DirecTV-TCPlus+Locals/HDTV/add rec/$50 should I include the $104 Comcast cable bill? That includes everything except STARZ. It also includes 2 digital boxes and 1 HDTV box and HDTV service.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

AT 100 + Extra rec + locals + supers: about $60
Dishplayer fee $0


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

AT 150 $42.99
Locals and supers 8.99
Encore 11.99
Warranty 1.99 
2nd receiver 4.99

I think that is $70.96


----------



## dickc (Apr 25, 2002)

AT 150 $42.99
Locals 5.99
WestABC & NBC 3.00
2nd receiver 4.99

For a Total of $56.97


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For me:

AT100
HBO/Cinemax Pak
Showtime
Denver Locals + KCBS-HD Los Angeles
Superstations
HD Pak
2 add'l receiver access fees

Total is $93 and change per month.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

$119 and going up when the HD package is added.

I'll probably eliminate something to compensate for the HD package.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Locals+Family+Limited=$19.97


----------

